# Call me Anal! Call me Crazy about my car detail at the Welt.



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

trucheli said:


> For those planning to by Menzerna Power Lock this is the best deal right now:
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Menzer...urce=Google-Product-Search&utm_medium=organic


Very good, thank you for all the tips.

Can you describe the application process for the Menzerna?


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

trucheli said:


> For those planning to by Menzerna Power Lock this is the best deal right now:
> 
> http://www.detailedimage.com/Menzer...urce=Google-Product-Search&utm_medium=organic


Thanks for the link... I will try it. :thumbup:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

SamS said:


> Very good, thank you for all the tips.
> 
> Can you describe the application process for the Menzerna?


Treat it as liquid wax, small dime size on the applicator and do the whole vehicle then buff with microfiber from where you started application.


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

Ok, so on another thread I started at the same time, several people say(as I remember hearing) that the delivery folks say NOT to wax the car until back in US cause the paint needs to cure.

Feedback please


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

jhall1957 said:


> Ok, so on another thread I started at the same time, several people say(as I remember hearing) that the delivery folks say NOT to wax the car until back in US cause the paint needs to cure.
> 
> Feedback please


Nonsense!!!


----------



## jhall1957 (May 31, 2006)

trucheli said:


> Nonsense!!!


Ok, I guess in some cultures, that maybe called feedback.

Care to explain?


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

That's old school when the old paints were 90% solvent and needed to dry. Nowadays the paint and clear coats are baked at higher temps and they dry in days. If you smell paint I would not seal it. If you don't smell paint go ahead and seal it with a Polymer.


----------



## hawkerdriver76 (Sep 3, 2011)

For the people that are afraid you will not be able to take liquids in checked luggage.

Might sound weird, but I have on multiple occasions packed 4 separate Gallon Jugs of detailing liquids into my suitcase to bring to Europe 

My family lives over in Europe and some of the products are hard to find there or super expensive, so dont worry about carrying liquids unless its flammable.

So, what is the best polymer that can be applied by hand easily?

Finalizing my ED plans for October


----------



## FlzRider (Aug 16, 2011)

I am picking up my 1M on October 10th. I am also a detail freak and I am trying to minimize the potential for damage during my European driving. Have any of you considered temporary paint protection (clear films) to protect the front end from rock chips, high speed bug impacts, etc? I am less worried about receiving a dirty car and more concerned about permanent damage like rock chips. A couple of the guys over on 1addicts have used something called "trakk tape"(pic below).


----------



## FastMarkA (Apr 21, 2008)

I went to specialtybottle.com to purchase smaller bottles for the trip. I put just enough inside and when I was done, I just rinsed/recycled the bottles in Europe (instead of lugging a full bottle back home).


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

trucheli said:


> Treat it as liquid wax, small dime size on the applicator and do the whole vehicle then buff with microfiber from where you started application.


Thanks!



FlzRider said:


> I am picking up my 1M on October 10th. I am also a detail freak and I am trying to minimize the potential for damage during my European driving. Have any of you considered temporary paint protection (clear films) to protect the front end from rock chips, high speed bug impacts, etc? I am less worried about receiving a dirty car and more concerned about permanent damage like rock chips. A couple of the guys over on 1addicts have used something called "trakk tape"(pic below).


I'm obviously concerned about rocks, too. However, I think I'd have to draw the line at that. I think it would distract from my enjoyment of the beauty of my "new" car, with all that plastic on it. I think I will risk the rock chip or two.

Now, when I drive from SC to TX after PDC redelivery, I will definitely consider something like the green 3M automotive tape or the trackk tape you mention above. Mainly because that is is a straight shot solo blast to get the car back home, as opposed to a European driving vacation. :angel:


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

hawkerdriver76 said:


> For the people that are afraid you will not be able to take liquids in checked luggage.
> 
> Might sound weird, but I have on multiple occasions packed 4 separate Gallon Jugs of detailing liquids into my suitcase to bring to Europe
> 
> ...


The best it's a matter of opinion and experience with several products. I have used Menzerna FMJ and Chemical Guys Jet Seal 109 and now I moved to Menzerna Power Lock. All of these I have applied with the Black & Decker 7424 and never by hand but according to people who have used Power Lock they say it's really easy to apply by hand and comes out very easy as well. But if you want the easiest and fastest Polymer I would try this:

http://www.detailedimage.com/Optimum-OPT-M36/Opti-Seal-P279/8-oz-S1/


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

SamS said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I'm obviously concerned about rocks, too. However, I think I'd have to draw the line at that. I think it would distract from my enjoyment of the beauty of my "new" car, with all that plastic on it. I think I will risk the rock chip or two.
> 
> Now, when I drive from SC to TX after PDC redelivery, I will definitely consider something like the green 3M automotive tape or the trackk tape you mention above. Mainly because that is is a straight shot solo blast to get the car back home, as opposed to a European driving vacation. :angel:


I would not worry about rocks chips during your ED because any damage would be taken care either by the Delivery Center or the Dealership at not charge thru the European Delivery Insurance and in the case it's so small that it will bother you, I will make sure it's noticeable enough that it gets noted on your delivery report and gets fixed when it reaches the delivery center. Unfortunately, the Delivery Center won't fix small blemishes unless it safety related but your dealership will. Don't worry about curb rush (if that happens they will replace your rim) and dings or someone bumping your vehicle, just try to minimize any damage special on the rims that are very sensitive to path hole damage. If you get Contis with your ZCP Package you will have to be extra careful since the tire won't protect the rim as well as the Michelins. Enjoy your trip and open your mind to the culture, food and the best beer in the world.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

FastMarkA said:


> I went to specialtybottle.com to purchase smaller bottles for the trip. I put just enough inside and when I was done, I just rinsed/recycled the bottles in Europe (instead of lugging a full bottle back home).


How many bottles you took and which products?

For those who want to buy several products this is a good place to get them and save in shipping thru one order.

http://www.detailedimage.com/Accessories-Misc-C29/

I like the 4oz dispenser bottles for $1.99.


----------



## TJPark01 (Oct 30, 2009)

@trucheli 
My understanding is that the cars are sprayed with cosmoline prior to the boat ride.


----------



## BatteryPowered (Feb 16, 2011)

Looks like Zaino CS takes around 2 hours to cure, I wonder how that works out if you start driving right after application. As for the rock chips during ED, I had very large and noticeable chip right above kidney grill on the edge of the hood. I pointed it out during inspection during drop off and when I emailed the damage report to BMW rep. The chip was not fixed. It's a rather short lease, so I can live with it. 

I noticed that windshield is rather "soft" on my car as well. After just one month of driving on NY highways it already has several chips from all the gravel and such flying all over (trucks on hwy, dirty shoulders, etc.) Never had this problem with previous car even after several head-on collisions with large stones.


----------



## SamS (Jan 17, 2011)

trucheli said:


> I would not worry about rocks chips during your ED because any damage would be taken care either by the Delivery Center or the Dealership at not charge thru the European Delivery Insurance and in the case it's so small that it will bother you, I will make sure it's noticeable enough that it gets noted on your delivery report and gets fixed when it reaches the delivery center. Unfortunately, the Delivery Center won't fix small blemishes unless it safety related but your dealership will. Don't worry about curb rush (if that happens they will replace your rim) and dings or someone bumping your vehicle, just try to minimize any damage special on the rims that are very sensitive to path hole damage. If you get Contis with your ZCP Package you will have to be extra careful since the tire won't protect the rim as well as the Michelins. Enjoy your trip and open your mind to the culture, food and the best beer in the world.


Again, great tips!

I'm actually hoping for PS2, or even PSS with my ZCP. There's someone around here reporting PSS, but it was with the 18" rims.

I almost forgot about the cosmoline prep for redelivery. Would that change the effectiveness of using the Menzerna Power Lock?


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

BatteryPowered said:


> Looks like Zaino CS takes around 2 hours to cure, I wonder how that works out if you start driving right after application. As for the rock chips during ED, I had very large and noticeable chip right above kidney grill on the edge of the hood. I pointed it out during inspection during drop off and when I emailed the damage report to BMW rep. The chip was not fixed. It's a rather short lease, so I can live with it.
> 
> Sorry I have never used Zaino CS I think that's a little bit overrated. As I mentioned before any damaged to your car needs to be reported in the inspection report in order to be fixed under your European Delivery Insurance. The dealer's body shop will get paid for that repair thru the insurance. If you damage was so small that it was barely notice I would have made it bigger so it would have been fixed.


----------



## trucheli (Jun 1, 2004)

SamS said:


> Again, great tips!
> 
> I'm actually hoping for PS2, or even PSS with my ZCP. There's someone around here reporting PSS, but it was with the 18" rims.
> 
> I almost forgot about the cosmoline prep for redelivery. Would that change the effectiveness of using the Menzerna Power Lock?


I have never heard of that and that's irrelevant because the whole purpose of using a sealer is to protect your vehicle during your trip. The rest, I will take care of it when the vehicle gets re-delivered which will get a full detail job like in the original thread.


----------



## admranger (Dec 24, 2005)

When did they start putting cosmoline on the cars for ED? We were told in '02 (and '03) that they were not coated prior to redelivery. I'd be surprised if they changed that, but stranger things have happened.


----------

